# Monthly Pass in Lisbon



## jakemittle (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was wondering how much this costs! I've been looking around and it seems to cost around 35€ but what i'm unsure as to whether that is for the WHOLE of Lisbon or only a specific area?
If not, what are the prices for the different areas in Lisbon? Here, I would love it if someone could tell me the price for a monthly ticket that would include the Parque das Nações area and the centre (this is under the assumption that 35€ wouldn't be enough!)

P.S. I used the search function but couldnt find anything.


Furthermore, do you know if you can get a pay-as-you-go SIM with optional monthly packages?
For example, an 8€ package for oh I dunno 300MB+300 SMS for 30 days

Thanks!!


----------

